# Slime and Squeaky tortoise



## scrib._.blz (Feb 12, 2021)

Lately, my tortoise has been having these bubbles coming out of his nose. It looks slimy and I don't think he likes it. He started having them about 4 weeks ago. Whenever it happens, he turns to his hand and rubs it. I usually try to clean his nose with water so that he gets better, but then the slime comes again. My second problem, is that a few times, he would let out this loud squeak. And he is just a baby. Any ideas on how I can help him?
Thanks!


----------



## method89 (Feb 12, 2021)

What type of tortoise? Please post pictures of your tortoise and your setup. It sounds like your temperatures are too low.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 12, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Lately, my tortoise has been having these bubbles coming out of his nose. It looks slimy and I don't think he likes it. He started having them about 4 weeks ago. Whenever it happens, he turns to his hand and rubs it. I usually try to clean his nose with water so that he gets better, but then the slime comes again. My second problem, is that a few times, he would let out this loud squeak. And he is just a baby. Any ideas on how I can help him?
> Thanks!


Oh no!
it sounds like you need to raise the temperatures because your baby could have caught a RI infection.
Since your baby is under the weather please raise the temperature in the tank so he can get better.

best of luck!


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 12, 2021)

We do need to know more about his housing and the temperature in his enclosure. Please take a bit of time and give us this information so we can best help him and you! Also please do take some pictures of him and his habitat.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 13, 2021)

method89 said:


> What type of tortoise? Please post pictures of your tortoise and your setup. It sounds like your temperatures are too low.


Here are pictures:





(Pictures from last week)


----------



## method89 (Feb 14, 2021)

You need to change his enclosure ASAP. Everything about it is going to cause the death of your tortoise. Read the caresheet and make the necessary changes or give your tortoise to someone who can.






The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Jan A (Feb 14, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Here are pictures:
> View attachment 318166
> (Pictures from last week)
> View attachment 318167


How old are you, Sherdil? How long have you had your tort? Baby torts need higher temps than room temperature, as well as higher humidity, or else they often get sick. What are you feeding your tort & is she still eating?

Please, please follow the advice you receive here. If you are too young or unable to upgrade your tort's living situation, take her to someone who can. Your tort looks seriously ill to me & if the photo above is her living quarters, she desperately needs more than that to survive.

Is that another tort in the same enclosure?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 24, 2021)

Jan A said:


> How old are you, Sherdil? How long have you had your tort? Baby torts need higher temps than room temperature, as well as higher humidity, or else they often get sick. What are you feeding your tort & is she still eating?
> 
> Please, please follow the advice you receive here. If you are too young or unable to upgrade your tort's living situation, take her to someone who can. Your tort looks seriously ill to me & if the photo above is her living quarters, she desperately needs more than that to survive.
> 
> Is that another tort in the same enclosure?


Sherdil, my tortoise, is around 1-2 years old. I am 11 almost 12. But my parents bought him at the pet shop and they had this cage come with him. I will see if I have another cage or something that is big enough for him. And no, I only have one tortoise.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 24, 2021)

method89 said:


> You need to change his enclosure ASAP. Everything about it is going to cause the death of your tortoise. Read the caresheet and make the necessary changes or give your tortoise to someone who can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will see if I have another cage or something that is big enough for him.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 24, 2021)

An update: He hasnt been in contact with his nose for the past week. Only today, he started rubbing it with his hand. I tried cleaning it with warm water, but he still had the bubbles.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 24, 2021)

Jan A said:


> How old are you, Sherdil? How long have you had your tort? Baby torts need higher temps than room temperature, as well as higher humidity, or else they often get sick. What are you feeding your tort & is she still eating?
> 
> Please, please follow the advice you receive here. If you are too young or unable to upgrade your tort's living situation, take her to someone who can. Your tort looks seriously ill to me & if the photo above is her living quarters, she desperately needs more than that to survive.
> 
> Is that another tort in the same enclosure?


Here I changed it a bit. I will see if I have some clean soil or hay.


----------



## method89 (Feb 24, 2021)

This enclosure is still not even close to acceptable. You should really ask your parents for help. if they can't or won't, you should look to give him away. H e will not survive the way you are keeping him. What are you doing to provide water for the tortoise?


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 24, 2021)

Sweetie, the tortoise needs heat lamps and UVB you can go to a local pet store and get the lamps and bulbs. You need an actual cage for this tortoise. It needs a food dish and a water dish. It needs the appropriate diet such as kale,mustard greens, collard greens, vitamin D powder sprinkled on his food or mazuri.
You need to get actual substrate from a local pet store and change it. He can eat whatever that is you have in it. Why would you break up the paper towel like that? Do you know he needs substrate? If so, please get him the correct kind.

let us know if you need help with anything. Your tortoise needs heat right away.

please do a warm soak for him where he cant drown so he can stay hydrated. Soaks are good for tortoises for a number of reasons including hudration, and when they are sick like yours.


----------



## Guts (Feb 24, 2021)

Unfortunately the other posters here are correct, your little guy will not survive or thrive without heat and uvb, if possible ask your parents to look at the care sheets people have provided here with you to see if setting up a proper enclosure is possible.

Sadly the pet store completely misled you, these guys require much much more.

As hard as it can be, if you won’t be able to set up a suitable house for him, consider finding him a new home where he will be able to thrive. Doing what’s best for your pet, even when it’s hard or sad, is why makes someone a genuinely great animal keeper.

I am also happy to talk directly to your parents about setting up an enclosure for him and you/them are completely welcome to dm me!


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 24, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Here I changed it a bit. I will see if I have some clean soil or hay.
> View attachment 319126


@Tom 
@maggie3fan


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 24, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> @Tom
> @maggie3fan


@Toddrickfl1


----------



## Jan A (Feb 24, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> @Toddrickfl1


Our initial contacts with Sherdil was Feb. 12 or so. His tort didn't look good then, & it's living conditions haven't improved up thru now. 

Sherdil, please, please do something. This little tort is depending on you to take care of it, & he's not going to make it if YOU don't help him or find someone who can.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Sweetie, the tortoise needs heat lamps and UVB you can go to a local pet store and get the lamps and bulbs. You need an actual cage for this tortoise. It needs a food dish and a water dish. It needs the appropriate diet such as kale,mustard greens, collard greens, vitamin D powder sprinkled on his food or mazuri.
> You need to get actual substrate from a local pet store and change it. He can eat whatever that is you have in it. Why would you break up the paper towel like that? Do you know he needs substrate? If so, please get him the correct kind.
> 
> let us know if you need help with anything. Your tortoise needs heat right away.
> ...


I soak him 2 times everyday. I'll ask my parents if they can contact someone who can help.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Sweetie, the tortoise needs heat lamps and UVB you can go to a local pet store and get the lamps and bulbs. You need an actual cage for this tortoise. It needs a food dish and a water dish. It needs the appropriate diet such as kale,mustard greens, collard greens, vitamin D powder sprinkled on his food or mazuri.
> You need to get actual substrate from a local pet store and change it. He can eat whatever that is you have in it. Why would you break up the paper towel like that? Do you know he needs substrate? If so, please get him the correct kind.
> 
> let us know if you need help with anything. Your tortoise needs heat right away.
> ...


Sadly, I cannot immediately go to the vet. But I did a tiny bit of research and read over what you said. I got the highest watt bulb. I will see if I can find a higher watt bulb. I brought a lamp with the bulb and placed it over him. He seems extremely happy. But if you think I did something wrong/I need to add something, please tell me.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Sweetie, the tortoise needs heat lamps and UVB you can go to a local pet store and get the lamps and bulbs. You need an actual cage for this tortoise. It needs a food dish and a water dish. It needs the appropriate diet such as kale,mustard greens, collard greens, vitamin D powder sprinkled on his food or mazuri.
> You need to get actual substrate from a local pet store and change it. He can eat whatever that is you have in it. Why would you break up the paper towel like that? Do you know he needs substrate? If so, please get him the correct kind.
> 
> let us know if you need help with anything. Your tortoise needs heat right away.
> ...


here is one more question: Is organic soil a good bedding for him? I wanted to see if I can maybe make a better "cage" for him. For now, he likes staying outside his cage and I let him. He sleeps out there too.


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Sadly, I cannot immediately go to the vet. But I did a tiny bit of research and read over what you said. I got the highest watt bulb. I will see if I can find a higher watt bulb. I brought a lamp with the bulb and placed it over him. He seems extremely happy. But if you think I did something wrong/I need to add something, please tell me.


Can you post some pictures of the "lamp and the bulb" you got for him?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Can you post some pictures of the "lamp and the bulb" you got for him?


ok but ive got a problem. He just peed. But it is letting out a disgusting smell. I tried washing him but the smell is still there.


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> here is one more question: Is organic soil a good bedding for him? I wanted to see if I can maybe make a better "cage" for him. For now, he likes staying outside his cage and I let him. He sleeps out there too.


Did you read the care sheet at all? If you did, you would know that
"There are only three viable options. Coco coir, orchid bark, and cypress mulch."
Also, as for letting him stay outside of his "cage" and sleep "out there" it is not acceptable at all. He became sick in the first place because he is TOO COLD, with no basking lamp/night lamp/ambient temp & humidity too low and incorrect!
He needs a proper husbandry, or he will get sick and die.


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> ok but ive got a problem. He just peed. But it is letting out a disgusting smell. I tried washing him but the smell is still there.


You have to have a proper substrate in which he can pee/poop/dig into if he wants to. With proper substrate the pee won't smell.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Sadly, I cannot immediately go to the vet. But I did a tiny bit of research and read over what you said. I got the highest watt bulb. I will see if I can find a higher watt bulb. I brought a lamp with the bulb and placed it over him. He seems extremely happy. But if you think I did something wrong/I need to add something, please tell me.


Please don't use that bulb with that baby in a bowl, it will get too hot and cook him. He needs a bigger habitat (home). He needs special soil, heat, light and room. You are too young to do this without help from your parents. Please tell your parents that he will die without change. You *MUST* change everything about his care or he will die.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Sadly, I cannot immediately go to the vet. But I did a tiny bit of research and read over what you said. I got the highest watt bulb. I will see if I can find a higher watt bulb. I brought a lamp with the bulb and placed it over him. He seems extremely happy. But if you think I did something wrong/I need to add something, please tell me.


Honey, if you put a hot light over that bowl, you will cook him and he will die. He needs a bigger container. Have you asked your parents to read that care sheet? Are you afraid to go to your parents? What country are you in? We want to help you.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> ok but ive got a problem. He just peed. But it is letting out a disgusting smell. I tried washing him but the smell is still there.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Honey, if you put a hot light over that bowl, you will cook him and he will die. He needs a bigger container. Have you asked your parents to read that care sheet? Are you afraid to go to your parents? What country are you in? We want to help you.


Can you please send me the link to the care sheet? I will show it to my parents. It is not a very hot bulb. about 40w


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 25, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Did you read the care sheet at all? If you did, you would know that
> "There are only three viable options. Coco coir, orchid bark, and cypress mulch."
> Also, as for letting him stay outside of his "cage" and sleep "out there" it is not acceptable at all. He became sick in the first place because he is TOO COLD, with no basking lamp/night lamp/ambient temp & humidity too low and incorrect!
> He needs a proper husbandry, or he will get sick and die.



Hey, TFO...this is a child in a foreign country, let's go easy on this one. Maybe we can help this little tortoise. And Harry...this is NOT pointed at you. You simply provided the best place for me to stick this...


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Hey, TFO...this is a child in a foreign country, let's go easy on this one. Maybe we can help this little tortoise. And Harry...this is NOT pointed at you. You simply provided the best place for me to stick this...


I don't know why. this is a lot of stress. I mean there are some people saying I should put him in heat, and some saying I should not. Please give me some help.


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Can you please send me the link to the care sheet? I will show it to my parents. It is not a very hot bulb. about 40w








The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




www.tortoiseforum.org





This is the care sheet. Can you show this to your parents?


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I don't know why. this is a lot of stress. I mean there are some people saying I should put him in heat, and some saying I should not. Please give me some help.


We will help you. But it would be best to have your parents involved in this as well.


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Hey, TFO...this is a child in a foreign country, let's go easy on this one. Maybe we can help this little tortoise. And Harry...this is NOT pointed at you. You simply provided the best place for me to stick this...


I understand that the OP is a child. I've been following this thread since he posted the first one about 2 weeks ago, and I am just concerned that this tortoise will not survive because there seems to have been no change during the 2 weeks. I want him to understand the urgency of the matter...


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> I understand that the OP is a child. I've been following this thread since he posted the first one about 2 weeks ago, and I am just concerned that this tortoise will not survive because there seems to have been no change during the 2 weeks. I want him to understand the urgency of the matter...


PLEASE show me a care sheet. I have told my parents. They said to show it to them, but I don't know which one to trust. Sherdil, my tortoise, has been going away from the light.


----------



## Cherryshell (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> PLEASE show me a care sheet. I have told my parents. They said to show it to them, but I don't know which one to trust. Sherdil, my tortoise, has been going away from the light.



This one: The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise | Tortoise Forum


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 25, 2021)

__





The Hermann’s Tortoises


I know I’ve provided a lot of written information on this forum regarding the proper rearing, general husbandry/diet, breeding and identification of Hermann’s tortoises, but lately I’ve been spending more time on YouTube making videos that cover many things regarding turtles and tortoises...




tortoiseforum.org





I cannot see that photo clearly, but I think your tortoise is a Hermanni


Sherdil said:


> I don't know why. this is a lot of stress. I mean there are some people saying I should put him in heat, and some saying I should not. Please give me some help.


I know, but we are telling you these things because it is serious. 
We tell you he needs heat...yes


harrythetortoise said:


> I understand that the OP is a child. I've been following this thread since he posted the first one about 2 weeks ago, and I am just concerned that this tortoise will not survive because there seems to have been no change during the 2 weeks. I want him to understand the urgency of the matter...


We ALL know what the future hold for this little tortoise. But maybe with kindness dripping all over we can save this little tortoise. So I will back out and others should too and you handle this so the kid doesn't feel like a whole buncha people are attacking, and give consistent advice...You're on Super man...hit it!!!


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> PLEASE show me a care sheet. I have told my parents. They said to show it to them, but I don't know which one to trust. Sherdil, my tortoise, has been going away from the light.








The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




www.tortoiseforum.org





This one. Have your parents read it and post questions if they have any. We want to help your baby survive.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise
> 
> 
> I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...
> ...


thank you guys so much.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 25, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise
> 
> 
> I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...
> ...


But before I leave. I think it's Hermanni...





__





The Hermann’s Tortoises


I know I’ve provided a lot of written information on this forum regarding the proper rearing, general husbandry/diet, breeding and identification of Hermann’s tortoises, but lately I’ve been spending more time on YouTube making videos that cover many things regarding turtles and tortoises...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> But before I leave. I think it's Hermanni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think both of them will be helpful ?


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> here is one more question: Is organic soil a good bedding for him? I wanted to see if I can maybe make a better "cage" for him. For now, he likes staying outside his cage and I let him. He sleeps out there too.


Where is he sleeping outside his cage?
You should get coco coir, orchard bark, a local petstore carries tortoise friendly substrate. You can check out what they have in the isle the substrate will be in a bag.

your tortoise needs a uvb bulb as well as the heating bulb you got him. A local pet store(for right now can carry a uvb bulb) please get the substrate and additional lighting for him. Also get a water dish for him and make sure you are putting lettuce, a good variety of greens for your tort.Get a spray bottle to sprits his lettuce for extra hydration. If you do not see your tortoise drink water please give the tortoise soaks every single day for at least 15-20 mins. (Watching him of course)


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Please post new pictures so we can help you make additional adjustments.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Here are some ideas for you. This is what a tortoise needs to be happy.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 25, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Where is he sleeping outside his cage?
> You should get coco coir, orchard bark, a local petstore carries tortoise friendly substrate. You can check out what they have in the isle the substrate will be in a bag.
> 
> your tortoise needs a uvb bulb as well as the heating bulb you got him. A local pet store(for right now can carry a uvb bulb) please get the substrate and additional lighting for him. Also get a water dish for him and make sure you are putting lettuce, a good variety of greens for your tort.Get a spray bottle to sprits his lettuce for extra hydration. If you do not see your tortoise drink water please give the tortoise soaks every single day for at least 15-20 mins. (Watching him of course)


I realize that you don't have to read the previous comments and that you don't. I see that a lot, and you certainly don't have to do as asked by me. But it's kind of important for you to know what you are commenting on. You generally just comment and it's obvious that you don't read previous comments. You don't have to I know. But come on, is it that hard?


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I realize that you don't have to read the previous comments and that you don't. I see that a lot, and you certainly don't have to do as asked by me. But it's kind of important for you to know what you are commenting on. You generally just comment and it's obvious that you don't read previous comments. You don't have to I know. But come on, is it that hard?


I'm at work and I quickly browse through comments and help out to what I can, I don't have the time to read every single persons comments that are general feedback towards what is proper care, because I GET IT obviously, so no need to read.


----------



## Cherryshell (Feb 25, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> I'm at work and I quickly browse through comments and help out to what I can, I don't have the time to read every single persons comments that are general feedback towards what is proper care, because I GET IT obviously, so no need to read.



In this case it would've been prudent to be a bit more thorough as the OP is 11, almost 12, so until the parents get involved there isn't much to be done. We've provided the care sheets which are going to be shown the parents so they can then make the decision to either get this lil tort the correct housing or find it a home elsewhere. Personally I hope they get the lil guy what he needs so he can make a full recovery.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 25, 2021)

Then it just maybe it might be a good idea when you are at work you actually do the work you are getting paid for and don't comment on stuff when you don't have all the information and leave it to others who can read the whole thread. Don't you think that would be better than the halfassed advice you have been handing out? Did you read where Tom tore your recent advice to freakin shreds? Hmm? No? oh, well maybe you should.
Better no advice, than wrong advice.
You just made comments to a kid from a foreign country after he said he was getting confused, told too many contradictory things. So this is what I posted...

We ALL know what the future hold for this little tortoise. But maybe with kindness dripping all over we can save this little tortoise. So I will back out and others should too and you handle this so the kid doesn't feel like a whole buncha people are attacking, and give consistent advice...You're on Super man...hit it!!!

Now I know you don't have to do anything I ask. But this just might hurt someone and get a dead tortoise, because you not only gave crappy advice, but you just added more stress. Think about what you are doing before you type. That's all I'm asking


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 25, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> I'm at work and I quickly browse through comments and help out to what I can, I don't have the time to read every single persons comments that are general feedback towards what is proper care, because I GET IT obviously, so no need to read.


You DON'T get it!!! Don't you know you don't? If you actually, got it, do you think I would be saying all this? General information in this case 'could' be fatal for this animal. And even your general information is wrong. Ok, I'm gone before I say something not nice


----------



## SasquatchTortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

I believe we are about to get off topic
Sherdil, make the changes this morning. Ask your parents for help.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> You DON'T get it!!! Don't you know you don't? If you actually, got it, do you think I would be saying all this? General information in this case 'could' be fatal for this animal. And even your general information is wrong. Ok, I'm gone before I say something not nice


You take this website way too seriously. We’re all on here to give our own feedback. You can agree or disagree every post on here is controversial. I enjoy browsing on here and I can do what I want at work... I have my own office. I feel like I’m in highschool with this post! Very awkward.. to say the least. But I’ll leave it at that. Carry on now with the forum.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Then it just maybe it might be a good idea when you are at work you actually do the work you are getting paid for and don't comment on stuff when you don't have all the information and leave it to others who can read the whole thread. Don't you think that would be better than the halfassed advice you have been handing out? Did you read where Tom tore your recent advice to freakin shreds? Hmm? No? oh, well maybe you should.
> Better no advice, than wrong advice.
> You just made comments to a kid from a foreign country after he said he was getting confused, told too many contradictory things. So this is what I posted...
> 
> ...


0__o do you need a chill pill?


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Then it just maybe it might be a good idea when you are at work you actually do the work you are getting paid for and don't comment on stuff when you don't have all the information and leave it to others who can read the whole thread. Don't you think that would be better than the halfassed advice you have been handing out? Did you read where Tom tore your recent advice to freakin shreds? Hmm? No? oh, well maybe you should.
> Better no advice, than wrong advice.
> You just made comments to a kid from a foreign country after he said he was getting confused, told too many contradictory things. So this is what I posted...
> 
> ...


O___o does it look like I care who or what tom says about my feedback? Like I said.... disagreement is going to happen, nobody agrees with everybody. But hey.. thanks for your feedback!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Where is he sleeping outside his cage?
> You should get coco coir, orchard bark, a local petstore carries tortoise friendly substrate. You can check out what they have in the isle the substrate will be in a bag.
> 
> your tortoise needs a uvb bulb as well as the heating bulb you got him. A local pet store(for right now can carry a uvb bulb) please get the substrate and additional lighting for him. Also get a water dish for him and make sure you are putting lettuce, a good variety of greens for your tort.Get a spray bottle to sprits his lettuce for extra hydration. If you do not see your tortoise drink water please give the tortoise soaks every single day for at least 15-20 mins. (Watching him of course)


My Parents read half way through the care sheet. They couldn't finish it because they had work to do. But my mom told me that he needs a much bigger cage. So we got him a big one, and cleaned it up. It is about 30 inches. And that we have to take him walks outside in the sun with some shade. I also read the care sheet. I am going to ask my parents if they could buy one of the substrates they listed over there. I take him daily soaks for around 20 minutes. And, I dont know why, he only eats lettuce but not any other green besides a tiny bit of cucumber (is this common?). Just for yesterday, I didn't have the substrate (i still don't have it I am going to get it today), so I put him in the tub with some lettuce and some of the paper. And he slept there. But today (Hopefully) I am going to try to get a substrate. I don't really have a heat bulb, so i'll also get one. Also please tell me which one is the best substrate for him?


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> My Parents read half way through the care sheet. They couldn't finish it because they had work to do. But my mom told me that he needs a much bigger cage. So we got him a big one, and cleaned it up. It is about 30 inches. And that we have to take him walks outside in the sun with some shade. I also read the care sheet. I am going to ask my parents if they could buy one of the substrates they listed over there. I take him daily soaks for around 20 minutes. And, I dont know why, he only eats lettuce but not any other green besides a tiny bit of cucumber (is this common?). Just for yesterday, I didn't have the substrate (i still don't have it I am going to get it today), so I put him in the tub with some lettuce and some of the paper. And he slept there. But today (Hopefully) I am going to try to get a substrate. I don't really have a heat bulb, so i'll also get one. Also please tell me which one is the best substrate for him?


Great to hear! I really hope all these changes will help your baby recover!
For the substrate I recommend fine grade orchid bark mixed with coco coir. This will retain humidity very well. I use just coco coir and pack it down so it’s not loose, you can try that too.
As for him only eating lettuce - keep introducing new foods and eventually he will start eating a more variety. Right now he’s just used to eating lettuce. 
Looking forward to seeing the new setup soon!??


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Great to hear! I really hope all these changes will help your baby recover!
> For the substrate I recommend fine grade orchid bark mixed with coco coir. This will retain humidity very well. I use just coco coir and pack it down so it’s not loose, you can try that too.
> As for him only eating lettuce - keep introducing new foods and eventually he will start eating a more variety. Right now he’s just used to eating lettuce.
> Looking forward to seeing the new setup soon!??


Thank you! I'll see if I can find coco coir if I can't maybe I ll try orchid bark


----------



## TeamZissou (Feb 25, 2021)

This is a Greek tortoise, Testudo graeca terrestris


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Great to hear! I really hope all these changes will help your baby recover!
> For the substrate I recommend fine grade orchid bark mixed with coco coir. This will retain humidity very well. I use just coco coir and pack it down so it’s not loose, you can try that too.
> As for him only eating lettuce - keep introducing new foods and eventually he will start eating a more variety. Right now he’s just used to eating lettuce.
> Looking forward to seeing the new setup soon!??


I searched all over online, but I couldn't find orchid bark or coco coir. All I could find was coco substrate. Is that fine or should I look for something else


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> This is a Greek tortoise, Testudo graeca terrestris


really?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Where is he sleeping outside his cage?
> You should get coco coir, orchard bark, a local petstore carries tortoise friendly substrate. You can check out what they have in the isle the substrate will be in a bag.
> 
> your tortoise needs a uvb bulb as well as the heating bulb you got him. A local pet store(for right now can carry a uvb bulb) please get the substrate and additional lighting for him. Also get a water dish for him and make sure you are putting lettuce, a good variety of greens for your tort.Get a spray bottle to sprits his lettuce for extra hydration. If you do not see your tortoise drink water please give the tortoise soaks every single day for at least 15-20 mins. (Watching him of course)


I cannot find orchid bark or coco coir. All I can find online is coco substrate. Should I go to a local pet store and check if they have tortoise friendly substrates?


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I searched all over online, but I couldn't find orchid bark or coco coir. All I could find was coco substrate. Is that fine or should I look for something else


What is the coco substrate? Do you have a picture you can post?


----------



## TeamZissou (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> really?



Yup, sure looks like it. Here's a guide that shows you how to tell the difference between babies of Greeks, Hermanns, Marginatdes, and Egyptians, which are all Testudo tortoises. If you look at the plastron (bottom) of your tortoise, it should have splotchy speckles rather than larger black spots.





__





Which Baby Tortoise Do I Have? - A Pictorial Guide


Which Baby Tortoise Do I have? -A Pictorial Guide to Differentiating Baby Mediterranean Tortoises By Chris Leone “HermanniChris” www.gardenstatetortoise.com www.hermannihaven.com BabyTortoisesHatching by GardenStateTortoise, on Flickr We’ve come a considerable distance in understanding...




tortoiseforum.org





There are many subspecies of Greeks. Here's a site that has a great guide on all of them:




__





Greek Tortoises | hermannihavenhome







www.hermannihaven.com





And the page on the Mesopotamian (Testudo graeca terrestris):





Mesopotamian Tortoise | hermannihavenhome







www.hermannihaven.com


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> What is the coco substrate? Do you have a picture you can post?


I found it online in one of our shopping malls here. I'll take a screen shot


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> Yup, sure looks like it. Here's a guide that shows you how to tell the difference between babies of Greeks, Hermanns, Marginatdes, and Egyptians, which are all Testudo tortoises. If you look at the plastron (bottom) of your tortoise, it should have splotchy speckles rather than larger black spots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I cannot find orchid bark or coco coir. All I can find online is coco substrate. Should I go to a local pet store and check if they have tortoise friendly substrates?


Yes! I would go to the pet store and get substrate there. You can read on the bags and they will tell you coco cor, etc repti bark.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Yes! I would go to the pet store and get substrate there. You can read on the bags and they will tell you coco cor, etc repti bark.


ok so coco coir, reptile bark and orchid barks are the best?


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> thanks!


You are doing a great job gaining all the knowledge you can for your tortoise! We are proud.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> ok so coco coir, reptile bark and orchid barks are the best?


Correct, Any local pet store should have it. If you go in the reptile section, most substrate is fine for tortoises. They will provide repti bark, orchard bark, coco cor, blocks of substrate that you put in water to make into a substrate for the cage. Whatever you get should be just fine! You’re doing great!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Yes! I would go to the pet store and get substrate there. You can read on the bags and they will tell you coco cor, etc repti bark.


one last question. Should I still keep the lamp for him? I have checked and I think it says that it is 40 w


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> You are doing a great job gaining all the knowledge you can for your tortoise! We are proud.


thank you! My tortoise would have been dying if I didn't get any of your guys' help!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> one last question. Should I still keep the lamp for him? I have checked and I think it says that it is 40 w


some people were saying that he would cook and die.


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I found it online in one of our shopping malls here. I'll take a screen shot
> View attachment 319339


I looked and it looks like it is used for planting... I wouldn't use it. Ask if your pet store has "Zoomed reptibark" (or can you search online?)


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> I looked and it looks like it is used for planting... I wouldn't use it. Ask if your pet store has "Zoomed reptibark" (or can you search online?)


ok! I have to go eat now. Maybe I'll come online later!


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> ok! I have to go eat now. Maybe I'll come online later!


Enjoy your meal! 
As for the light, ask your parents if the one you have is "incandescent" bulb. 
Get a thermometer gun and check if the temperature under the bulb at the level of your tortoise is around 95F degrees.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> ok! I have to go eat now. Maybe I'll come online later!



Hi! Welcome to the forum!! Glad you came!
I sooooo hope you can get your parents to come on here and get some info for you to help you raise your tortoise. Here are some pictures of things I think would help you for now. 
Also, I am putting you guys on my prayer list tonight! Until you tell me he is not sick any more. I am sending you all the luck in the world ?!!!!! 
Keep soaking him in warm water and keep his temps up. 
YOU ARE DOING A GREAT JOB!!!!!!
????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hi! Welcome to the forum!! Glad you came!
> I sooooo hope you can get your parents to come on here and get some info for you to help you raise your tortoise. Here are some pictures of things I think would help you for now.
> Also, I am putting you guys on my prayer list tonight! Until you tell me he is not sick any more. I am sending you all the luck in the world ?!!!!!
> Keep soaking him in warm water and keep his temps up.
> ...


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> View attachment 319343
> View attachment 319344
> View attachment 319345
> View attachment 319346
> View attachment 319347


thanks but i think that my parents might not allow me to shop on amazon, but thanks anyways for the options. If I can't find the things I needed maybe I ll just shop on amazon!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Enjoy your meal!
> As for the light, ask your parents if the one you have is "incandescent" bulb.
> Get a thermometer gun and check if the temperature under the bulb at the level of your tortoise is around 95F degrees.


I don't have a thermometer gun. but I'll ask my parents for an incandescent bulb but is there another way to check the temperature?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I don't have a thermometer gun. but I'll ask my parents for an incandescent bulb but is there another way to check the temperature?



You could try a thermometer in the cage.?
Like lie it on the floor.. and see what it says.


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I don't have a thermometer gun. but I'll ask my parents for an incandescent bulb but is there another way to check the temperature?


Any digital thermometer would do!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You could try a thermometer in the cage.?
> Like lie it on the floor.. and see what it says.
> View attachment 319348


oh I have that one! Should I put it under my lamp, or in my cage? Here is a picture of the cage


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> oh I have that one! Should I put it under my lamp, or in my cage? Here is a picture of the cage


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> View attachment 319349


I am going to remove the paper


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> oh I have that one! Should I put it under my lamp, or in my cage? Here is a picture of the cage



Don’t put it under the lamp.
Put it to one side so you can tell what temp the cage is. 
You don’t want the lamp to be over it or it will read a HOT temperature.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> View attachment 319349



That’s not really good for your tortoise. 
Do you or can you make a box made out of wood? 
Put the thermometer IN the cage.
Try to get four pieces of wood and form a box shape. Get a bigger piece for the bottom. Then add your bark. Heat lamp hangs over head (but not to close to his back! You don’t want to burn him!) 
Wrap the chord of the lamp around a stick or broom handle so it can’t fall in his cage too! ?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s not really good for your tortoise.
> Do you or can you make a box made out of wood?
> Put the thermometer IN the cage.
> Try to get four pieces of wood and form a box shape. Get a bigger piece for the bottom. Then add your bark. Heat lamp hangs over head (but not to close to his back! You don’t want to burn him!)
> Wrap the chord of the lamp around a stick or broom handle so it can’t fall in his cage too! ?


I'll see if I can find some pieces of wood to build his cage.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s not really good for your tortoise.
> Do you or can you make a box made out of wood?
> Put the thermometer IN the cage.
> Try to get four pieces of wood and form a box shape. Get a bigger piece for the bottom. Then add your bark. Heat lamp hangs over head (but not to close to his back! You don’t want to burn him!)
> Wrap the chord of the lamp around a stick or broom handle so it can’t fall in his cage too! ?


I have done a tiny bit of research and it says that soil is a fine substrate for tortoises if it doesnt have chemicals. Can I use that?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s not really good for your tortoise.
> Do you or can you make a box made out of wood?
> Put the thermometer IN the cage.
> Try to get four pieces of wood and form a box shape. Get a bigger piece for the bottom. Then add your bark. Heat lamp hangs over head (but not to close to his back! You don’t want to burn him!)
> Wrap the chord of the lamp around a stick or broom handle so it can’t fall in his cage too! ?


I don't think I can get wood. Is that cage fine for him?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 26, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That’s not really good for your tortoise.
> Do you or can you make a box made out of wood?
> Put the thermometer IN the cage.
> Try to get four pieces of wood and form a box shape. Get a bigger piece for the bottom. Then add your bark. Heat lamp hangs over head (but not to close to his back! You don’t want to burn him!)
> Wrap the chord of the lamp around a stick or broom handle so it can’t fall in his cage too! ?


I have done a few things. I am keeping sherdil outside for most of the day. We watch him while he is outside. We have this little square of soil with some plants he can eat. At night time we are going to let him sleep inside. I am still going to make a proper enclosure for him. But is soil a good substrate? I want to know because I am going to ask my parents to go buy some of those things. Thanks!


----------



## Cherryshell (Feb 26, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I have done a few things. I am keeping sherdil outside for most of the day. We watch him while he is outside. We have this little square of soil with some plants he can eat. At night time we are going to let him sleep inside. I am still going to make a proper enclosure for him. But is soil a good substrate? I want to know because I am going to ask my parents to go buy some of those things. Thanks!



Soil can be ok IF you know that it hasnt neen treated with any chemicals or additives (like fertilizer) because those can be harmful to your tort. It would still be better if you are able to find one of the substrates suggested in the care sheet. Do you know if there was anything pur on the plants to keep the bugs away?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 26, 2021)

Cherryshell said:


> Soil can be ok IF you know that it hasnt neen treated with any chemicals or additives (like fertilizer) because those can be harmful to your tort. It would still be better if you are able to find one of the substrates suggested in the care sheet. Do you know if there was anything pur on the plants to keep the bugs away?


I can't be sure but I'll ask my parents!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 26, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I can't be sure but I'll ask my parents!


My mom told me that she didn't ever put anything like something to keep away the bugs. But she did put some fertilizer last year. Is that fine?


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 26, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> My mom told me that she didn't ever put anything like something to keep away the bugs. But she did put some fertilizer last year. Is that fine?


No, that soil should not be used as substrate. Also soil itself has impaction risk. 
Did you look up "Zoomed reptibark"?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 26, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> No, that soil should not be used as substrate. Also soil itself has impaction risk.
> Did you look up "Zoomed reptibark"?


ok I will!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 26, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> ok I will!


I found a few maybe I'll see the one I want


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 26, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I found a few maybe I'll see the one I want


Also, how about asking your parents to get a 65 watt incandescent bulb? It will be warmer than the 40w.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 26, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Also, how about asking your parents to get a 65 watt incandescent bulb? It will be warmer than the 40w.


tomorrow I am going somewhere to get the repti bark and see if I can find it because the only one I can find is online. Maybe I'll try finding the incandescent light bulb!


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 26, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You could try a thermometer in the cage.?
> Like lie it on the floor.. and see what it says.
> View attachment 319348


Where can I get one of these at?


----------



## harrythetortoise (Feb 26, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Where can I get one of these at?







__





Robot or human?






www.walmart.com





I have this one!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 27, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Where can I get one of these at?



Home Depot, Lowe’s..etc....


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 27, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Here are pictures:
> 
> View attachment 318166
> View attachment 318167
> ...


That plastic container is ONLY TO BE USED TO TRANSPORT THE TORTOISE. It's the same thing as getting a dog and making it live in a dog crate.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 27, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I don't think I can get wood. Is that cage fine for him?


No, it's too small. You can buy LARGE plastic tubs pretty cheap.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Feb 27, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> No, it's too small. You can buy LARGE plastic tubs pretty cheap.


its STILL too small? Its about 30 inches.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 11, 2021)

Cherryshell said:


> Soil can be ok IF you know that it hasnt neen treated with any chemicals or additives (like fertilizer) because those can be harmful to your tort. It would still be better if you are able to find one of the substrates suggested in the care sheet. Do you know if there was anything pur on the plants to keep the bugs away?


He is getting a bit better. But he is making this clicking sound sometimes when he breathes so then he opens his mouth. Can I have a bit of help for that?


----------



## turtwigtortoise (Mar 11, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> He is getting a bit better. But he is making this clicking sound sometimes when he breathes so then he opens his mouth. Can I have a bit of help for that?


Have you made all of the recommended changes to your tortoise's enclosure since the last time you posted? I can see its been a couple of weeks.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Mar 11, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> He is getting a bit better. But he is making this clicking sound sometimes when he breathes so then he opens his mouth. Can I have a bit of help for that?


It's clicking because you need to make the appropriate adjustments. Please get reptile lamps and get the appropriate lighting for your tortoise. You need to get a real reptile cage and not use a popcorn bowl for your tortoise to live. It will surely do horrible in that as an enclosure.


----------



## harrythetortoise (Mar 11, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> He is getting a bit better. But he is making this clicking sound sometimes when he breathes so then he opens his mouth. Can I have a bit of help for that?


Sounds like a respiratory infection. Tortoises get RI when they are too cold.


----------



## AgataP (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi! 
I am really proud of you for coming up here to search for an advice.

Do you have any neighbors that maybe have some wood they don’t use?
Do you have any neighbors that could help you build a wooden box or possibly could walk about and gather few pieces of wood from them? 

How about your school could you maybe ask kids at school if they have any wood they could give you? Maybe you could show a drawing of what you are trying to build and they can help you.

Also I think possibly the plastic tub you have can be 30 cm not 30 inches. Is that possible?

What is the temperature inside of your house ?

I know this is not easy. I had animals as a kid and my mom was not always able to help either. Neither she had the knowledge to do so.

You live in Qatar ?

sorry so many questions


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 12, 2021)

AgataP said:


> Hi!
> I am really proud of you for coming up here to search for an advice.
> 
> Do you have any neighbors that maybe have some wood they don’t use?
> ...


Yeah but my house gets a bit cold. (23- 28 c) I cannot go outside because I am quarantined. (Dont worry I dont have the virus!) Mine is 30 inches but i can check again. He likes to stay outside his cage. But my parents said that maybe they could buy a mat for him which he can walk around on. He seems pretty healthy and happy, but I am still worried about the clicking noises! Should I take him to the vet? Or is there a way that I can cure him at home?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 12, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Sounds like a respiratory infection. Tortoises get RI when they are too cold.


Here is a picture of the bubble he get on his nose: (It not very clear but Its the only one I have!)


----------



## harrythetortoise (Mar 12, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Here is a picture of the bubble he get on his nose: (It not very clear but Its the only one I have!)
> View attachment 320640


Yes.. this is respiratory infection..


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 12, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Yes.. this is respiratory infection..


How do I cure it?


----------



## harrythetortoise (Mar 12, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> How do I cure it?


Did you make the changes to his lights and the enclosure as suggested before?


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Mar 12, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Did you make the changes to his lights and the enclosure as suggested before?


@Sherdil you need to listen and get the appropriate lighting.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 12, 2021)

I urge TFO members giving advice to Sherdil, please remember, that he is a 14 year old kid in a foreign country with parents who strict and don't seem to realize, even tho he has been told from the very beginning, he has parents. So I believe he is doing the best he can, and I personally think this needs to be handled differently, with more patience and understanding please!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 12, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Did you make the changes to his lights and the enclosure as suggested before?


I changed his cage but I couldn't order the substrate yet. I will ask my parents if I can order it today. For the lighting I tried a lamp but some people said that he would burn. So do I keep the lamp?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 12, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I urge TFO members giving advice to Sherdil, please remember, that he is a 14 year old kid in a foreign country with parents who strict and don't seem to realize, even tho he has been told from the very beginning, he has parents. So I believe he is doing the best he can, and I personally think this needs to be handled differently, with more patience and understanding please!


I am actually a 11 year old and (a girl) my parents aren't really actually strict. Its just they cannot be sure about the things we need. I am going to ask them today If I can get a substrate for Sherdil. Thanks for the help!


----------



## harrythetortoise (Mar 13, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I changed his cage but I couldn't order the substrate yet. I will ask my parents if I can order it today. For the lighting I tried a lamp but some people said that he would burn. So do I keep the lamp?


Yes get a 65 w incandescent bulb - ask your parents for it. Can you also post a picture of the new cage?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 13, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Yes get a 65 w incandescent bulb - ask your parents for it. Can you also post a picture of the new cage?


What I mean by I changed the cage is that it is the same red cage. but when I measured it, it was about 60 cm. ?


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Mar 13, 2021)

Can you get a glass cage like this? And a light like this with the black lamp for the light? You can try amazon even.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Mar 13, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Can you get a glass cage like this? And a light like this with the black lamp for the light? You can try amazon even.


Try amazon, petsmart, look online.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Mar 13, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Can you get a glass cage like this? And a light like this with the black lamp for the light? You can try amazon even.


Get the 65 watt light but that is what the light looks like. If you cant find 65 70 should be fine as long as it’s not too close to your tortoise that it will burn him.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 13, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I am actually a 11 year old and (a girl) my parents aren't really actually strict. Its just they cannot be sure about the things we need. I am going to ask them today If I can get a substrate for Sherdil. Thanks for the help!


I'm so sorry! What is your real name? We usually get boys with tortoises, I am pleased to see a girl for a change.
Have You read that care sheet we gave you? You need to show you parents, he needs more room, a UVB bulb, a basking light, substrate.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 13, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I'm so sorry! What is your real name? We usually get boys with tortoises, I am pleased to see a girl for a change.
> Have You read that care sheet we gave you? You need to show you parents, he needs more room, a UVB bulb, a basking light, substrate.


Thanks for understanding! I showed my parents the care sheet, but maybe they will read over it again. I tried looking for an incandescent light bulb for him, but they are really expensive! Do you know any places where I can order/get a cheap one? Plus is a big (60 cm) tub fine for him? I try to also take him outside to get fresh air for a few hours with lettuce and I feed him water, is that fine for him? He seems to like it a lot. (Why am I asking so many questions?)


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 13, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Try amazon, petsmart, look online.


ok Ill check petsmart


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 13, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Try amazon, petsmart, look online.


I tried amazon and found the things, but I have to pay 33 dollars for the shipping ....... Is there an online shop that has a cheaper shipping fee?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 13, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Get the 65 watt light but that is what the light looks like. If you cant find 65 70 should be fine as long as it’s not too close to your tortoise that it will burn him.


Does this include substarte and everything? 


https://www.petsmart.com/reptile/habitats-and-decor/terrariums/zoo-med-creatures-creature-den-low-profile-terrarium-50369.html?cgid=500118


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 13, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Does this include substarte and everything?
> 
> 
> https://www.petsmart.com/reptile/habitats-and-decor/terrariums/zoo-med-creatures-creature-den-low-profile-terrarium-50369.html?cgid=500118


please tell me the cheapest on you can find!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 13, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I'm so sorry! What is your real name? We usually get boys with tortoises, I am pleased to see a girl for a change.
> Have You read that care sheet we gave you? You need to show you parents, he needs more room, a UVB bulb, a basking light, substrate.


Can you give me the link to the care sheet please? Thanks!


----------



## AgataP (Mar 13, 2021)

Unfortunately the enclosure you have is still too small. The bubbles you see it is same bubbles we humans make when we are sick. It is the same as you are sick and your nose is runny. Except for a tortoise it is a bit more complicated.

We have some tortoise owners in your country I am wondering if possibly there is a way to look them up and maybe they know places where you can get some of the supplies you need.

Do you know any names of pet stores in your country? 
I know petsmart, petco etc. are probably not the stores you have. If you know any of the store names let us know and maybe we can look online and see if they have things you need.

Do you have any friends that also maybe have a tortoise as a pet ?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 13, 2021)

AgataP said:


> Unfortunately the enclosure you have is still too small. The bubbles you see it is same bubbles we humans make when we are sick. It is the same as you are sick and your nose is runny. Except for a tortoise it is a bit more complicated.
> 
> We have some tortoise owners in your country I am wondering if possibly there is a way to look them up and maybe they know places where you can get some of the supplies you need.
> 
> ...


IS the 60 cm too small? Yes I have 2 friends with torts. Ill check if there are some pet stores in my country.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 13, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> IS the 60 cm too small? Yes I have 2 friends with torts. Ill check if there are some pet stores in my country.


There is Pets & More and Seka Pet Store but the rest are just for fish and birds


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 13, 2021)

AgataP said:


> Unfortunately the enclosure you have is still too small. The bubbles you see it is same bubbles we humans make when we are sick. It is the same as you are sick and your nose is runny. Except for a tortoise it is a bit more complicated.
> 
> We have some tortoise owners in your country I am wondering if possibly there is a way to look them up and maybe they know places where you can get some of the supplies you need.
> 
> ...


The problem is, is that I am quarantined and I cannot go anywhere to buy anything until next week. So I just wanted to know if there is some where I can order for the cheapest price/ or if I can get ready and know what I need to buy and then go buy them next week. Thanks for helping!


----------



## AgataP (Mar 14, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> IS the 60 cm too small? Yes I have 2 friends with torts. Ill check if there are some pet stores in my country.



Yes it is too small. Did you ask your friends how they keep their tortoises ? Maybe ask them where do they buy any supplies, or maybe if they have anything extra that they don’t use anymore?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 14, 2021)

AgataP said:


> Yes it is too small. Did you ask your friends how they keep their tortoises ? Maybe ask them where do they buy any supplies, or maybe if they have anything extra that they don’t use anymore?


Ok so what is the size that the tub should be?


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Mar 14, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Does this include substarte and everything?
> 
> 
> https://www.petsmart.com/reptile/habitats-and-decor/terrariums/zoo-med-creatures-creature-den-low-profile-terrarium-50369.html?cgid=500118





https://www.petsmart.com/reptile/habitats-and-decor/terrariums/zoo-med-reptihabitat-desert-kit-10-galllon-5250966.html?lsft=utm_source%3Agoogle%2Cutm_term%3A5250966%2Cutm_medium%3APLA%2Cutm_content%3ANC%20-%20Specialty%20-%20Item%20ID%2Cutm_campaign%3AGSSC%20-%20Specialty%20-%20New%20Customer&utm_id=432%7Cpg1050613063%7C341382266061&utm_source=google&utm_medium=PLA&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0t6i5eyv7wIVS73ACh2gtgVsEAQYGyABEgKgDvD_BwE



This does


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Mar 14, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Does this include substarte and everything?
> 
> 
> https://www.petsmart.com/reptile/habitats-and-decor/terrariums/zoo-med-creatures-creature-den-low-profile-terrarium-50369.html?cgid=500118


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Mar 14, 2021)

You can also try ebay for tanks. If you type in reptile tank. You can get a starter tank for your baby with everything included but it’s going to cost a little over 100 dollars with everything included. You can look on google and type reptile tank, reptile light, reptile substrate and see what works best for you with shipping.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 14, 2021)

Here's your care sheet. Very important that you and your parents read this.






The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




www.tortoiseforum.org






Sherdil said:


> Can you give me the link to the care sheet please? Thanks!








Hermanns tortoises







tortoiseforum.org


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 14, 2021)

So the tub is not ok? Plus He used to do this snapping sound when he would breathe but now it has stopped. Is that good?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 14, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Here's your care sheet. Very important that you and your parents read this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the care sheet it said ' I start babies in a 30x48 inch closed chamber ' So my tub is fine?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 14, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> In the care sheet it said ' I start babies in a 30x48 inch closed chamber ' So my tub is fine?


or do I build a cage?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Does this include substarte and everything?
> 
> 
> https://www.petsmart.com/reptile/habitats-and-decor/terrariums/zoo-med-creatures-creature-den-low-profile-terrarium-50369.html?cgid=500118


No. this kit contains many things that aren't correct or useful for a tortoise.


----------



## turtwigtortoise (Mar 14, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> In the care sheet it said ' I start babies in a 30x48 inch closed chamber ' So my tub is fine?


Hi Sherdil! 30x48 inches would work out at around 120 CM in length - so your 60 CM tub unfortunately wouldn’t be large enough  This is also just a minimum, and we recommend going even larger if possible!

Have a look at “vivariums” online - I find there is always second hand ones that people no longer need that you can get cheaper. This is a good example of a “closed chamber” ?


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Mar 14, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> So the tub is not ok? Plus He used to do this snapping sound when he would breathe but now it has stopped. Is that good?


The tub is not ok. He will not survive in that. Get a glass reptile cage maybe if you search a local pet store and see online if they have tanks! And everything else you need. Dome fixture light, basking light, uvb light, so 2 dome fixtures, substrate and two small shallow bowls for food and water.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 14, 2021)

turtwigtortoise said:


> Hi Sherdil! 30x48 inches would work out at around 120 CM in length - so your 60 CM tub unfortunately wouldn’t be large enough ☹ This is also just a minimum, and we recommend going even larger if possible!
> 
> Have a look at “vivariums” online - I find there is always second hand ones that people no longer need that you can get cheaper. This is a good example of a “closed chamber” ?


Ok I'll search That up


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 14, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Ok I'll search That up


I found some, I am just asking where they are located and how much is the price


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 15, 2021)

Glass tanks are way too expensive. You'd need a very big one for a full grown Russian tortoise and a big glass tank would cost TOO much. Just look for a large plastic tub, something like this:




Get the biggest one you can afford.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 15, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Glass tanks are way too expensive. You'd need a very big one for a full grown Russian tortoise and a big glass tank would cost TOO much. Just look for a large plastic tub, something like this:
> 
> View attachment 320914
> 
> ...


I dont have a full grown tortoise but hes a baby. Ill check if I can find something like that. Thanks!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 15, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Glass tanks are way too expensive. You'd need a very big one for a full grown Russian tortoise and a big glass tank would cost TOO much. Just look for a large plastic tub, something like this:
> 
> View attachment 320914
> 
> ...


I found this one but I can still look for more:


----------



## harrythetortoise (Mar 15, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I found this one but I can still look for more:
> View attachment 320927


Can you look for one at least 90-100 cm in width?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 15, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I found this one but I can still look for more:
> View attachment 320927


This is too small. You need one three times that big.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 15, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> This is too small. You need one three times that big.


ok!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 15, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Can you look for one at least 90-100 cm in width?


I found one that is 42x30x10 cm


----------



## turtwigtortoise (Mar 16, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I found one that is 42x30x10 cm



That would still be too small unfortunately!

Is there any way you could give your phone/laptop to your parents? Maybe if we can talk to them directly we can explain how they can help you and your Tortoise find the right sized enclosure


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 16, 2021)

turtwigtortoise said:


> That would still be too small unfortunately!
> 
> Is there any way you could give your phone/laptop to your parents? Maybe if we can talk to them directly we can explain how they can help you and your Tortoise find the right sized enclosure


Sure! But right now they are busy, so maybe after they are free.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 16, 2021)

turtwigtortoise said:


> That would still be too small unfortunately!
> 
> Is there any way you could give your phone/laptop to your parents? Maybe if we can talk to them directly we can explain how they can help you and your Tortoise find the right sized enclosure


I found this storage box that carries 60Ltr. Is that good or too small?.


----------



## turtwigtortoise (Mar 28, 2021)

@Sherdil Hi Sherdil. Any update on your Tort? Is he feeling better?


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 28, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I found this storage box that carries 60Ltr. Is that good or too small?.


Probably too small because the volume is calculated using the height as well as the width and length.
The measurements you are being given are in inches - so you need to convert the cms to inches to get an idea of what you need.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 30, 2021)

turtwigtortoise said:


> @Sherdil Hi Sherdil. Any update on your Tort? Is he feeling better?


He is feeling better. My parents said that we could take him to the vet soon. We are still looking for a good cage. but I have made up my mind and have decided that i will make a cage out of wood. He is making bubbles rarely now and doesnt squeak often. I think this is because we are taking him walks.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 30, 2021)

@turtwigtortoise @Lyn W He is feeling better. My parents said that we could take him to the vet soon. We are still looking for a good cage. but I have made up my mind and have decided that i will make a cage out of wood. He is making bubbles rarely now and doesn't squeak often. I think this is because we are taking him walks and taking him warm baths daily.


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 30, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> @turtwigtortoise @Lyn W He is feeling better. My parents said that we could take him to the vet soon. We are still looking for a good cage. but I have made up my mind and have decided that i will make a cage out of wood. He is making bubbles rarely now and doesn't squeak often. I think this is because we are taking him walks and taking him warm baths daily.


It's good he seems better but make sure you are keeping him warm as recommended in the caresheets or by other members and make sure his enclosure is as big as possible, so that he has plenty of space to explore.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 30, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> It's good he seems better but make sure you are keeping him warm as recommended in the caresheets or by other members and make sure his enclosure is as big as possible, so that he has plenty of space to explore.


Yeah I keep him in the sun. Because I dont have a heat lamp. Do you know another way I can keep him warm without a heat lamp?


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 30, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Yeah I keep him in the sun. Because I dont have a heat lamp. Do you know another way I can keep him warm without a heat lamp?


The sun is great in the day as long as he has shade and can get out of it when he needs, because they can overheat too; he also needs water available and to be kept well hydrated by luke warm soaks.

I don't know what your lowest overnight temps are, but if they drop below the temps you have been advised to keep him at while he is sick you may need to find a way to keep him warm in the night or he won't get well. 
Do you have a reliable thermometer to check all his temperatures? Guesswork won't help.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 30, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> The sun is great in the day as long as he has shade and can get out of it when he needs, because they can overheat too; he also needs water available and to be kept well hydrated by luke warm soaks.
> 
> I don't know what your lowest overnight temps are, but if they drop below the temps you have been advised to keep him at while he is sick you may need to find a way to keep him warm in the night or he won't get well.
> Do you have a reliable thermometer to check all his temperatures? Guesswork won't help.


I cant be sure if i have one.


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 30, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I cant be sure if i have one.


You really need to get a reliable one, it's no good guessing at temps with torts because it can mean the difference between a healthy and sick tort. 
A digital temp gun is good for spot checking temps at tort level but a room thermometer to check your ambient temps is also needed.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 30, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> You really need to get a reliable one, it's no good guessing at temps with torts because it can mean the difference between a healthy and sick tort.
> A digital temp gun is good for spot checking temps at tort level but a room thermometer to check your ambient temps is also needed.


I do have one that is like a square and has the temperature and humidity?


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Mar 30, 2021)

> I have made up my mind and have decided that i will make a cage out of wood. @Sherdil said


This is fantastic news that you will be making one for him/her, the recommended minimum is a 4x8 ft enclosure, I have one of my Hermann´s in a roughly 5x5 ft and she is around 2 years old if that gives you an idea. Please get a heat bulb as well as a uvb bulb from your local pet store, these will ensure that your baby stays warm and grows properly when out of the sun, you will want to turn the lights off at night. Some people even choose to use a ceramic heat admitter which dosen´t give off light, if that seems better for you. You can ask your dad or mom for help building the enclosure and please let them know both sizes up above. Once you decide on your size that is appropriate then please tell us so that we can help you out. I´m glad to hear she has a vet appointment!


----------



## method89 (Mar 30, 2021)

9 pages...


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 30, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> This is fantastic news that you will be making one for him/her, the recommended minimum is a 4x8 ft enclosure, I have one of my Hermann´s in a roughly 5x5 ft and she is around 2 years old if that gives you an idea. Please get a heat bulb as well as a uvb bulb from your local pet store, these will ensure that your baby stays warm and grows properly when out of the sun, you will want to turn the lights off at night. Some people even choose to use a ceramic heat admitter which dosen´t give off light, if that seems better for you. You can ask your dad or mom for help building the enclosure and please let them know both sizes up above. Once you decide on your size that is appropriate then please tell us so that we can help you out. I´m glad to hear she has a vet appointment!


We haven't really booked the vet yet. But we are still looking for one. Maybe I'll make a 5x5 ft one for him. Do you know a cheaper way to have heat in the enclosure? Because I think it is hard to find a heat bulb.


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Mar 31, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> We haven't really booked the vet yet. But we are still looking for one. Maybe I'll make a 5x5 ft one for him. Do you know a cheaper way to have heat in the enclosure? Because I think it is hard to find a heat bulb.


You can go online to Petsmart or Petco or actually go to the store. Reptile bulbs tend to run a bit expensive so you can get your parents help with that, you can also use a ceramic heat admirer that doesn’t have light if you choose. But they are quite easy to find at almost any name brand pet store (; and great to hear you will be getting her a large enclosure!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Mar 31, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> You can go online to Petsmart or Petco or actually go to the store. Reptile bulbs tend to run a bit expensive so you can get your parents help with that, you can also use a ceramic heat admirer that doesn’t have light if you choose. But they are quite easy to find at almost any name brand pet store (; and great to hear you will be getting her a large enclosure!


Maybe I'll ask my parents if they could go to the pet store. But the problem is, in my country since of the cases, they are not allowing children to go to stores. So it will be a little bit hard... I did find a vet, so my parents might contact them when they are free.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Apr 1, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> He is feeling better. My parents said that we could take him to the vet soon. We are still looking for a good cage. but I have made up my mind and have decided that i will make a cage out of wood. He is making bubbles rarely now and doesnt squeak often. I think this is because we are taking him walks.


Building an enclosure out of wood is a great idea! Make sure you get those light fixtures for him like these with basking light and UVB you can type basking, and uvb light on petsmart website. It is important that the bubbles go away with proper temperatures for him. Baby tortoises need a lot of heat. And daily warm soaks.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Apr 1, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Maybe I'll ask my parents if they could go to the pet store. But the problem is, in my country since of the cases, they are not allowing children to go to stores. So it will be a little bit hard... I did find a vet, so my parents might contact them when they are free.


Where did you get Sherdil at? Just curious


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 3, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Building an enclosure out of wood is a great idea! Make sure you get those light fixtures for him like these with basking light and UVB you can type basking, and uvb light on petsmart website. It is important that the bubbles go away with proper temperatures for him. Baby tortoises need a lot of heat. And daily warm soaks.


I take him daily warm soaks. What is the best temperature for the soak? He didnt get any bubbles today so far! My parents actually surprised me with sherdil. They bought him at a pet store at the big sort of store we have at our country.


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Apr 3, 2021)

@Tom ?


----------



## zovick (Apr 3, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> @Tom ?


Remember when posting your comments/suggestions that this person is also a 14 year old and lives in Qatar, not in the US, so may not have the same options for shopping that are available here.


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Apr 3, 2021)

zovick said:


> Remember when posting your comments/suggestions that this person is also a 14 year old and lives in Qatar, not in the US, so may not have the same options for shopping that are available here.


Alright thank you, I was seeing if @Tom knew the appropriate soaking temp for her tortoise species and age (;


----------



## zovick (Apr 3, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Alright thank you, I was seeing if @Tom knew the appropriate soaking temp for her tortoise species and age (;


No harm done. I was just pointing out that the stores Petco and Petsmart which you mentioned earlier in post #170 might not be viable options for a person living in Qatar.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 3, 2021)

zovick said:


> No harm done. I was just pointing out that the stores Petco and Petsmart which you mentioned earlier in post #170 might not be viable options for a person living in Qatar.


Yeah I don't think they have those here. I would have to search around some stores to maybe check if they even have things for tortoises, because online its mostly dogs and cats.


----------



## harrythetortoise (Apr 4, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Yeah I don't think they have those here. I would have to search around some stores to maybe check if they even have things for tortoises, because online its mostly dogs and cats.


What about the pet store your parents got the tortoise from?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 4, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> What about the pet store your parents got the tortoise from?


It wasnt really a pet store. They just sold animals and he came with his extremely tiny cage.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 4, 2021)

@Grace-Sophia Sorry for bothering you, but I asked my parents and they said that they know where I can find some wood to build his enclosure. I just wanted to be sure what kind of wood and how long it should be! Thanks!


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Apr 4, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> @Grace-Sophia Sorry for bothering you, but I asked my parents and they said that they know where I can find some wood to build his enclosure. I just wanted to be sure what kind of wood and how long it should be! Thanks!



No worries, I belive that I used thick plywood, the measurements are 52” x 58” x 13.8” 

So roughly 5x5 ft (;


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Apr 4, 2021)

My tortoise’s enclosures are closed chamber, it really helps keep humility in especially for a youngster like yours!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 4, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> No worries, I belive that I used thick plywood, the measurements are 52” x 58” x 13.8”
> 
> So roughly 5x5 ft (;


thanks! Should I close the enclosure with wood or should i keep it open?


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Apr 4, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> thanks! Should I close the enclosure with wood or should i keep it open?


I have a viarium type setup, I’ll post a pic in the morning when their lights are on, it’s almost 12 am here in Texas. They also have out door enclosures for warmer days, but it’s really nice with my two year old Hermann’s because I can keep her at the right humidity level (; 

But it’s a closed chamber, solid wood sides, top and bottom, and plexiglass sliding doors in front, ventilation holes along the side for fresh air and lighting wired on top.


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Apr 4, 2021)

You will also need to be sure there is ventilation so your tortoise can breathe well and fresh air can enter and exit the enclosure (; wether that be an open top or vent holes.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 5, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> You will also need to be sure there is ventilation so your tortoise can breathe well and fresh air can enter and exit the enclosure (; wether that be an open top or vent holes.


ill maybe keep my top open if that's fine for sherdil.


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Apr 5, 2021)

Here are the enclosures for my torts, I plan on making another one on top but for now one is in a temporary enclosure. These are NOT connected each tortoise has their separate space.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 5, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Here are the enclosures for my torts, I plan on making another one on top but for now one is in a temporary enclosure. These are NOT connected each tortoise has their separate space.


I have a question about the enclosure. Doe for the s he have to stay in the enclosure whole day. Or can he go out sometimes?


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Apr 6, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I have a question about the enclosure. Doe for the s he have to stay in the enclosure whole day. Or can he go out sometimes?


She can go out! You can defeinlty hang out out with her, I would highly recommend that if the temperature is correct out side you could also build her an out door enclosure to be in during the day, then bring her in at night. I will post a picture of my tort´s enclosures when I get back to my house.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 6, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> She can go out! You can defeinlty hang out out with her, I would highly recommend that if the temperature is correct out side you could also build her an out door enclosure to be in during the day, then bring her in at night. I will post a picture of my tort´s enclosures when I get back to my house.


I do take him out a lot and he enjoys it!


----------



## AgataP (Apr 6, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Building an enclosure out of wood is a great idea! Make sure you get those light fixtures for him like these with basking light and UVB you can type basking, and uvb light on petsmart website. It is important that the bubbles go away with proper temperatures for him. Baby tortoises need a lot of heat. And daily warm soaks.



We do not recommend this - don’t buy it.


----------



## AgataP (Apr 6, 2021)

Do we have any active members from Qatar?
That possibly could help with directing the family in a right direction. 
We are able to give lots of advice however we are not able to help directly. 
As a child I understand that you don’t have the financial ability to get things that you need. 
We tell you specially what you NEED!! 
There is unfortunately not much we can do if your parents say “no”. 

I think building the wooden box is still probably one of the cheapest ways if you are unable to get a big plastic bin as recommended above. 

Would it be easier if we make a specific list that you present to parents ?


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Apr 6, 2021)

Here are the outdoor tort enclosures, still a WIP but it’s evenly divided so all three tortoises can have their own space, anyway, this is a great option when your babe gets a bit bigger!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 6, 2021)

AgataP said:


> Do we have any active members from Qatar?
> That possibly could help with directing the family in a right direction.
> We are able to give lots of advice however we are not able to help directly.
> As a child I understand that you don’t have the financial ability to get things that you need.
> ...


All the plastic boxes were too small. But i know where i can find some wood. Ill build a 5x5 ft cage. But should i close the top or open it?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 6, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> All the plastic boxes were too small. But i know where i can find some wood. Ill build a 5x5 ft cage. But should i close the top or open it?


Yeah can you please list the things i need to put in his cage? But can you show me the cheapest ways for them to work?


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Apr 9, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Yeah can you please list the things i need to put in his cage? But can you show me the cheapest ways for them to work?


You will need a water dish, you can get a shallow terracotta dish at your local garden store, you need to be sure that the water is not too deep so that Sherdil will not drown. You will need a slate of some sort, even a flat rock to feed her on, this will help with wearing down her beak naturally. You are going to need the lights that were mentioned previously. You will want to use ORGANIC garden soil, if it has perlite or fertilizers in it it could kill your tort. You are going to want to get a hide so that she has some shelter to feel secure in. You can also think about getting a plant for the enclosure like a spider plant or pothos.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 9, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> You will need a water dish, you can get a shallow terracotta dish at your local garden store, you need to be sure that the water is not too deep so that Sherdil will not drown. You will need a slate of some sort, even a flat rock to feed her on, this will help with wearing down her beak naturally. You are going to need the lights that were mentioned previously. You will want to use ORGANIC garden soil, if it has perlite or fertilizers in it it could kill your tort. You are going to want to get a hide so that she has some shelter to feel secure in. You can also think about getting a plant for the enclosure like a spider plant or pothos.


I did ask my parents for a terracotta dish. But they accidently bought a plate for him. I put water and his lettuce in there and he drinks and eats. But I will definitely get a terracotta dish next time! Are you saying that Organic garden soil is fine for him as a substrate?


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Apr 11, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I did ask my parents for a terracotta dish. But they accidently bought a plate for him. I put water and his lettuce in there and he drinks and eats. But I will definitely get a terracotta dish next time! Are you saying that Organic garden soil is fine for him as a substrate?


Organic Garden Soil will probably be the best thing that you can find where you live (;


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 11, 2021)

I ha


Sherdil said:


> I did ask my parents for a terracotta dish. But they accidently bought a plate for him. I put water and his lettuce in there and he drinks and eats. But I will definitely get a terracotta dish next time! Are you saying that Organic garden soil is fine for him as a subs





Grace-Sophia said:


> Organic Garden Soil will probably be the best thing that you can find where you live (;


I do have some garden soil out in my garden. My parents said that last year they added 'Camel poop' as a fertilizer. Is it ok if it was last year?


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Apr 12, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I ha
> 
> 
> I do have some garden soil out in my garden. My parents said that last year they added 'Camel poop' as a fertilizer. Is it ok if it was last year?


I would just recommend going and buying a new, unopened bag of organic garden soil. Just to be safe (;


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 12, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> I would just recommend going and buying a new, unopened bag of organic garden soil. Just to be safe (;


oh ok


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Apr 14, 2021)

Do you happen to have an update on Sherdil and her enclosure?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 15, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Do you happen to have an update on Sherdil and her enclosure?


I still cant get anything right now. But my parents are going to go get the wood I think this week. I am going to ask some people maybe in my neighborhood if they have an unopened bag of soil with no fertilizer.


----------



## Ogonki (Apr 16, 2021)

Do you have any neighbors that maybe have some wood they don’t use?
Do you have any neighbors that could help you build a wooden box or possibly could walk about and gather few pieces of wood from them?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 16, 2021)

Ogonki said:


> Do you have any neighbors that maybe have some wood they don’t use?
> Do you have any neighbors that could help you build a wooden box or possibly could walk about and gather few pieces of wood from them?


I asked my parents if they could help, and they said they could buy some wood and help me build it. But some of the stores are closed, because of covid, so I can't really get there soon, but I 'll check if there is a shop where I can buy some wood.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 23, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Do you happen to have an update on Sherdil and her enclosure?


I have a big update. My parents watched this video on how to make a cheap enclosure. They said that they could buy a big tub that can fit sherdil (around 3x4 feet) . Then they will fill it with fresh new soil and some bark pieces. We will also not buy a terracotta dish, because we did some research and it said that it will absorb the water. So we are getting plastic for his water and terracotta dish for his food!


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Apr 27, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I have a big update. My parents watched this video on how to make a cheap enclosure. They said that they could buy a big tub that can fit sherdil (around 3x4 feet) . Then they will fill it with fresh new soil and some bark pieces. We will also not buy a terracotta dish, because we did some research and it said that it will absorb the water. So we are getting plastic for his water and terracotta dish for his food!


Yay! That’s so awesome!! I would recommend going bigger if possible, though that will be a fantastic enclosure size for her while she is the size She is right now, she will need around a 5x 5 ft or an 4x8 ft when she reaches full maturity.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 27, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Yay! That’s so awesome!! I would recommend going bigger if possible, though that will be a fantastic enclosure size for her while she is the size She is right now, she will need around a 5x 5 ft or an 4x8 ft when she reaches full maturity.


He is still very small so I am sticking to 3x4 or 4x3. Today my parents also said we could start looking for a tortoise vet.


----------



## AgataP (Apr 28, 2021)

Ogonki said:


> Do you have any neighbors that maybe have some wood they don’t use?
> Do you have any neighbors that could help you build a wooden box or possibly could walk about and gather few pieces of wood from them?


Nie ma. Ten temat to rzeka.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 28, 2021)

AgataP said:


> Nie ma. Ten temat to rzeka.


?


----------



## AgataP (Apr 28, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> ?


Did you finally built the enclosure?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Apr 28, 2021)

AgataP said:


> Did you finally built the enclosure?


we are going to buy the things tomorrow. Vets are extremely expensive here, so we are looking for a cheaper one.


----------



## scrib._.blz (May 23, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Yay! That’s so awesome!! I would recommend going bigger if possible, though that will be a fantastic enclosure size for her while she is the size She is right now, she will need around a 5x 5 ft or an 4x8 ft when she reaches full maturity.


Another Update: We got an enclosure! We got a terracotta dish for his lettuce and a little plant pot so that he can hide in it. My parents are going to get the soil and an artificial plant today. We put him in a hot area in our house which is at the top. It reaches 30 - 40 degrees Celsius. For the vet we are going to call one more vet, and if it is better then we'll book an appointment there, but if its not, we will choose the other one!


----------



## scrib._.blz (May 24, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Another Update: We got an enclosure! We got a terracotta dish for his lettuce and a little plant pot so that he can hide in it. My parents are going to get the soil and an artificial plant today. We put him in a hot area in our house which is at the top. It reaches 30 - 40 degrees Celsius. For the vet we are going to call one more vet, and if it is better then we'll book an appointment there, but if its not, we will choose the other one!


I have a question: Should I pack the substrate? Or should I leave it unpacked? Because sherdil doesnt seem to like it unpacked. (That could just be me thinking that!)


----------



## scrib._.blz (May 24, 2021)

A


Sherdil said:


> I have a question: Should I pack the substrate? Or should I leave it unpacked? Because sherdil doesnt seem to like it unpacked. (That could just be me thinking that!)


Also we got sherdil a flower pot to hide in. Is that ok?


----------



## harrythetortoise (May 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I have a question: Should I pack the substrate? Or should I leave it unpacked? Because sherdil doesnt seem to like it unpacked. (That could just be me thinking that!)


Yes, pack it down with hands!


----------



## harrythetortoise (May 25, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> A
> 
> Also we got sherdil a flower pot to hide in. Is that ok?


That's good 
Looking forward to seeing some pictures of the finalized new enclosure!


----------



## scrib._.blz (May 25, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> Yes, pack it down with hands!


Ok Ill pack it! And Ill make sure to take a picture. For a vet instead of looking for the expensive ones we are going to try a vet online and see what they say about sherdil. But we might do that next week, since we want to see if the enclosure might be helping him.


----------



## scrib._.blz (May 25, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> That's good
> Looking forward to seeing some pictures of the finalized new enclosure!


----------



## harrythetortoise (May 26, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> View attachment 325881


It's an improvement! I would also add a terra cotta saucer for water dish. 
You can also add some more hides, plants (you can use some fake ones too) so enclosure looks nice and full. Sherdill will feel more secure and less anxious if he has lots of places to hide. That's what they do in the nature.


----------



## scrib._.blz (May 26, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> It's an improvement! I would also add a terra cotta saucer for water dish.
> You can also add some more hides, plants (you can use some fake ones too) so enclosure looks nice and full. Sherdill will feel more secure and less anxious if he has lots of places to hide. That's what they do in the nature.


I've heard that terracotta absorbs water. So my parents said that they saw a different smaller dish that is a bit different material


----------



## harrythetortoise (May 26, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I've heard that terracotta absorbs water. So my parents said that they saw a different smaller dish that is a bit different material


As long as he has water in the enclosure he can get in and out of easily, that should be fine.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (May 26, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I've heard that terracotta absorbs water. So my parents said that they saw a different smaller dish that is a bit different material


They do absorb water. I switched my dish to a small cat food dish.


----------



## scrib._.blz (May 26, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> They do absorb water. I switched my dish to a small cat food dish.


Yeah I give him some water after every meal, since there is no other way to feed him. I will probably get him the water dish soon.


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 5, 2021)

Update?


----------



## Sarah2020 (Jun 5, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Yeah I give him some water after every meal, since there is no other way to feed him. I will probably get him the water dish soon.


Leave water in 24x 7. Very important. They will not drink when you wish. Very important they can climb in and drink or soak.


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 22, 2021)

Do we have an update?!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Jun 22, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Do we have an update?!


Yes! We tried an online vet because there are no vets available in my country at the moment. They didn't say much but they said we could try giving him some steam to help is sniffles. We updated his enclosure and moved him upstairs which reaches about 30 - 40 degrees. So far, he hasn't got any slime coming from his nose anymore. He seems much happier too.


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 22, 2021)

Yay! I am so happy to hear that! 
what a difference it makes in your tort with the proper care, am I right?!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Jun 24, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Yay! I am so happy to hear that!
> what a difference it makes in your tort with the proper care, am I right?!


Yeah its definitely a big difference! Thank you for the help! Sherdil is very happy now.


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 24, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Yeah its definitely a big difference! Thank you for the help! Sherdil is very happy now.


Anytime! And I’m so happy to hear that, God bless you


----------



## scrib._.blz (Jun 25, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Anytime! And I’m so happy to hear that, God bless you


Thank you ♥


----------



## Anothy (Jun 30, 2021)

Reading this thread was very stressful. ?

I'm so glad that the latest thread updates are that enclosure is improving and most importantly that Sherdil is getting better.

Great job, @Sherdil on seeking help and doing what needed to be done for Sherdil.


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Aug 1, 2021)

Hey! Do we have an update? How’s Sherdil? And can we have some pics of the new enclosure please?


----------



## Karen(pebbles) (Aug 2, 2021)

Aww what a shame, I've been following this thread and was hoping for an update also. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 2, 2021)

Karen(pebbles) said:


> Aww what a shame, I've been following this thread and was hoping for an update also. ?



Me too!!!!! ?


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 5, 2021)

Sherdil posted on June 22 and said things had improved a lot. So that's an update, kind of.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Aug 19, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Hey! Do we have an update? How’s Sherdil? And can we have some pics of the new enclosure please?


@Karen(pebbles) @Chefdenoel10 Oh, sorry! I haven't been very active on this for a while. Update is: My family has traveled with me, and we left sherdil with another family. We brought sherdil back, and since they were a one-floor house, sherdil was a bit cold. He got his sniffles again. But that was a week back. I placed him back upstairs where he gets sunlight and heat. The sniffles have gone again. One thing we did was switch his lettuce to some other vegetables like cucumbers, carrots and tomatoes. He loves the tomatoes and carrots so much, that he doesn't dare touch the lettuce. I don't think that carrots and tomatoes are enough to fill him, so I might need some help. Are there any other leafy greens you think sherdil might like? Please tell me! (Also I found out that giving tomatoes are bad to tortoises especially if you give a lot, but he likes them a lot...) Oh and I really want to take him to the vet to see if any of the infection is still in him, but vets are 50 dollars here, so I'm only doing it if he gets extremely sick, for now he is great. Water is still a problem for him though... His eyes swell when he gets into it so i daily take him soaks for hydration.


----------



## Cherryshell (Aug 19, 2021)

Tomatoes and carrots are both bad for that species of tort. The leafy tops of carrots would be good though, definitely look through the caresheet for temperate torts to get an idea of what Sherdil should be eating.


----------



## scrib._.blz (Aug 20, 2021)

Cherryshell said:


> Tomatoes and carrots are both bad for that species of tort. The leafy tops of carrots would be good though, definitely look through the caresheet for temperate torts to get an idea of what Sherdil should be eating.


oh.... are cucumbers fine for him though? Also please can you send me the link for the care sheet? Thank you!


----------



## Cherryshell (Aug 20, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> oh.... are cucumbers fine for him though? Also please can you send me the link for the care sheet? Thank you!


Here ya go:






The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## scrib._.blz (Aug 21, 2021)

Cherryshell said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll make sure to check it out


----------



## scrib._.blz (Aug 21, 2021)

Cherryshell said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What other fruits or vegetables are good for him? I think lettuce is a problem because he seems to really hate it. We get him romaine lettuce but this morning i tried giving it to him and it took a bit of tricking to make him eat it. He really loves tomatoes and carrots. He seems to like flavored stuff, so are there any other things I can give him?


----------



## Cherryshell (Aug 21, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> What other fruits or vegetables are good for him? I think lettuce is a problem because he seems to really hate it. We get him romaine lettuce but this morning i tried giving it to him and it took a bit of tricking to make him eat it. He really loves tomatoes and carrots. He seems to like flavored stuff, so are there any other things I can give him?


You shouldn't be giving him any fruits, his system can't handle the amount of sugar. That care sheet describes the type of leafy greens he should be eating


----------



## scrib._.blz (Aug 22, 2021)

Cherryshell said:


> You shouldn't be giving him any fruits, his system can't handle the amount of sugar. That care sheet describes the type of leafy greens he should be eating


Carrots and Cucumbers aren't fruit, so can I give them to him?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 27, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> Thank you! I'll make sure to check it out



It may be a lot to read so take it slow..
Get his temperatures right first
Then read about what to feed him.
If you make his temperatures correct the sniffles will completely go away!
You also might need a “Closed” cage for him. 
An open cage let’s out the heat and that’s how he is so cold.
Please keep reading that care sheet!
It will help you tremendously!

If you follow that sheet I promise you, you will not need a vet at all!! 
They are too expensive anyway.
Keep reading the sheet and ask us more questions if you get stuck. 
Best wishes for Shelly!! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 27, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> What other fruits or vegetables are good for him? I think lettuce is a problem because he seems to really hate it. We get him romaine lettuce but this morning i tried giving it to him and it took a bit of tricking to make him eat it. He really loves tomatoes and carrots. He seems to like flavored stuff, so are there any other things I can give him?



I’ll give you an example so you can understand…
You like chocolate right?
Ok.. so what if I gave you chocolate every day…?
You like it, BUT IT IS NOT GOOD FOR YOU.
The vegetables you are giving him are NOT GOOD FOR HIM.
I had the same problems in the beginning with my tortoise.
But you have to be strong.
Only feed the right foods.
If he doesn’t eat it he just doesn’t eat for that day.
He will learn when he is hungry he will eat whatever you give him and that’s it.
YOU ARE THE PARENT! ?
You have to stick to your guns and give him only food that will help his insides digest better.
After I got mine to eat what she is supposed to eat, I am thrilled with the poops she is producing and her insides could not be healthier!!
NO MORE VET VISITS!!! Yaaa hoooo!!!!!

The reason I say all of this is to prevent you from having my problems which were :

Respiratory infections
BLADDER STONES!!
diarrhea problems
Etc…
Trust me!!….
YOU DO NOT WANT BLADDER STONES IN YOUR TORTOISE!!!!
Some need to be surgically removed!!

And this is all because of WHAT YOU FEED HER!!!!

Please know, I say ALL OF THIS with LOVE for you and your tortoise.
I want you BOTH to live a loooonnggg happy life together. ??


----------



## scrib._.blz (Aug 28, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> It may be a lot to read so take it slow..
> Get his temperatures right first
> Then read about what to feed him.
> If you make his temperatures correct the sniffles will completely go away!
> ...


I've got his temperatures right! We have this very big window all the way upstairs. Our upstairs reaches 30 - 40 degrees Celsius. The window gives him really fresh sunlight. When he used to have sniffles, we moved him there and he instantly got better. After he came back from the other family, he got better since the heat helped him. He has no more sniffles thankfully. For some reason it makes me feel bad not feeding him tomatoes or carrots. He gets so pumped up when he sees them and lettuce isn't the same. Do you have anything, anything at all that you think he will enjoy? Thanks for the help!


----------



## scrib._.blz (Aug 28, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I’ll give you an example so you can understand…
> You like chocolate right?
> Ok.. so what if I gave you chocolate every day…?
> You like it, BUT IT IS NOT GOOD FOR YOU.
> ...


But i like chocolate . Though I guess I'll stop giving him those... thanks!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sherdil said:


> I've got his temperatures right! We have this very big window all the way upstairs. Our upstairs reaches 30 - 40 degrees Celsius. The window gives him really fresh sunlight. When he used to have sniffles, we moved him there and he instantly got better. After he came back from the other family, he got better since the heat helped him. He has no more sniffles thankfully. For some reason it makes me feel bad not feeding him tomatoes or carrots. He gets so pumped up when he sees them and lettuce isn't the same. Do you have anything, anything at all that you think he will enjoy? Thanks for the help!



Do you keep warmer temps for the night time too?
I feed my Sulcata :

1)-grass (very important for me)
2)- dandelions (she LOVES)
3)- collard greens
4)- green leaf lettuce.
They are all mixed in a big tub together.
But I go heavy on the grass.
I would think a couple of PIECES of fruit might not be too bad. But just so I can tell you once again how tortoises CAN NOT digest natural sugars very well.
That’s why everyone here is telling you to be careful. 
One day you WILL run into problems like I did. 
We just want the best for you. I swear!! 

Can anyone help suggest some foods for 
Sherdils mom??

CALLING ALL TORT FRIENDS!!!!
Name some foods please!!??? ??


----------



## scrib._.blz (Aug 29, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Do you keep warmer temps for the night time too?
> I feed my Sulcata :
> 
> 1)-grass (very important for me)
> ...


To be honest, its so hot here, that at night it stays at 30 degrees. And I don't think I would be able to get dandelions or grass fresh, because of the heat. There is this one leaf he really loves outside. Should I try mixing it up with his lettuce?


----------



## Sarah2020 (Aug 30, 2021)

What about hibiscus I am sure they are available. Try leaves and flower cut up in fresh green veg. 
Just looked this up for inspiration. https://mashtal.qa/product/hibiscus-red-tall/
Also rose and geranium petals. 
have a read on tortoise table to see what you can match up locally.





The Tortoise Table - Home


The Tortoise Table plant database and resource site for Tortoise owners



www.thetortoisetable.org.uk


----------



## scrib._.blz (Aug 31, 2021)

Sarah2020 said:


> What about hibiscus I am sure they are available. Try leaves and flower cut up in fresh green veg.
> Just looked this up for inspiration. https://mashtal.qa/product/hibiscus-red-tall/
> Also rose and geranium petals.
> have a read on tortoise table to see what you can match up locally.
> ...


i have this other flower outside, its a purple and pink one i can try getting a picture of it?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello !
About taking sherdil to the vet, its really expensive and I want to take him on yearly visits, so I decided i'll start saving up or start a buisness over Winter. Hopefully I'll be able to save up enough money!


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Dec 10, 2021)

Can we see updates of Sherdil?


----------



## scrib._.blz (Dec 10, 2021)

TaylorTortoise said:


> Can we see updates of Sherdil?


Sherdil is feeling well. I moved recently so we switched his rooms, he's on a floor that has bedrooms so it does get a bit chilly at night (20 degrees). I have this heater but I'm not sure if i should keep it there for the whole night. It still reaches 25 degrees at day and I take him daily showers, and walks on the balcony. I stopped giving him sweet fruits. He has grown a lot! He gets a bunch of sunlight and food. One question though, is there one fruit/veg i can give him besides lettuce?


----------

